# Milwaukee sectional



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyone see the new Milwaukee 18v sectional machine? Just saw a picture on Instagram from the nps19 show. 

Looks like it would be good for those roof jobs or when you're far from a plug.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like could definitely be handy to have, but I don’t think it will handle a large root masses.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Looks like could definitely be handy to have, but I don’t think it will handle a large root masses.


 It's surprising what they're able to get out of 18v motors these days but I think you're right. I would probably only use it on known lines or branch line clogs. I guess it depends on the specs. I'll wait for more information to come out.

What I've really wanted is a heavier duty version of the Ridgid flex shaft. One that can go 100 feet.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Where's the link to see that thing?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> It's surprising what they're able to get out of 18v motors these days but I think you're right. I would probably only use it on known lines or branch line clogs. I guess it depends on the specs. I'll wait for more information to come out.
> 
> What I've really wanted is a heavier duty version of the Ridgid flex shaft. One that can go 100 feet.


I’ve used the Milwaukee fuel hole hog to mix cement in a pinch before.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Where's the link to see that thing?


https://www.instagram.com/p/ByYDJDNHX9s/


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByX07M_BqKP/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It looks bigger than the K-1500. Way too cumbersome for a basement in a house (I think).

Running on batteries is a nice feature but you'll be spending to buy a bunch of them and buy some more when they wear out. Spend your evenings recharging them and forgetting them at your house of shop.

That's a humongous handle!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*sectional Milwaukee*

try this link I got it from the ridgid site https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Drain-Cleaning

scroll down to the bottom to see the sectional machine


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone see in the first 2 videos an accident waiting to happen? They have a guest necklace tag dangling over the spinning cable.

A little choking action!


Then is it me it looks like it has a hard time cutting the zip ties? Seems the cutter stalls on impact. Gotta wait till full speed and shove it? Wouldn't it get tangled if there's a root ball and wipes?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Anyone see in the first 2 videos an accident waiting to happen? They have a guest necklace tag dangling over the spinning cable.
> 
> A little choking action!<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


 I believe they're cutting through dowels. The sectional machines operate different than the drum machines. It's about cutting with speed, not so much torque. There are different techniques used between the 2.

With a sectional you're not going to want to muscle through like with a drum machine. You pull it back a bit if you feel it's stuck, let it reach full speed and let it engage the blockage again. There are times you can muscle through a clog but if you're not using an inner core cable it's likely you'll kink a cable.

Most main line drum machines can't reach 300 RPM while sectionals will easily double that. One thing that's held me back from buying a sectional for main line use is the auto feed and retrieve feature my K-7500 and Duracable dm-175 have. Now that it's available I'll probably put one of those up for sale to buy that sectional. That's assuming the price is reasonable. I've also been eyeing the k-5208 but was holding off to see what came out this year.

I've seen how much better the k-50 cleans a line than the k-3800 using chain knockers. It would make sense the scaled up versions would perform similarly.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I was digging that auto retrive. I think what I liked the most is Milwaukee asked plumbers what they want and gave it to them instead of like some companies who tell customers what they want. Can't wait to see Milwaukee's camera inspection line?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Genius....for Milwaukee. Have something run on battery, people will pay way more than it is worth, just because it runs on there battery that will have to be replaced at a premium price. No thanks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Will said:


> Genius....for Milwaukee. Have something run on battery, people will pay way more than it is worth, just because it runs on there battery that will have to be replaced at a premium price. No thanks.


Another problem with batteries is the technology constantly change, in 10 years the batteries might not fit and you'll need to buy a new machine!! 

When is the last time batteries from this era fit your 15 year old cordless drill????


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> Another problem with batteries is the technology constantly change, in 10 years the batteries might not fit and you'll need to buy a new machine!!
> 
> When is the last time batteries from this era fit your 15 year old cordless drill????











As a small one-man shop I have all electric tools. The only exception is a Milwaukee battery screw-gun {drill}. Over the years I have replaced the batteries several times and had to replace the battery charger too. If the battery charger gets wet, it is ruined. I had it outside one fine day and it started to drizzle, not even rain just a light drizzle and that fried my charger.


So for me, I'm happy with all electric. But I can see for the larger shops that are generating lots of revenue, battery tools are probably a good idea.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I too am an all electric guy... I have a battery impact and cordless drill that's it... only use it when i have a few bands to tighten that are over head... if it's any serious drilling or anything else its corded... 

90 percent of the time if my corded tool breaks down I can fix it myself.. with a switch or brushes


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't know what tools you guys use but I have Ridgid 18v tools. I'm able to use those batteries in the tools I bought 12 years ago and those I bought a few weeks ago. They have a lifetime warranty so I haven't had to buy batteries unless they came in a kit with newer tools I've bought. Milwaukee is the same with the battery compatibility but not the warranty.
This is the future. Battery powered tools aren't going to replace all corded tools. They're meant to supplement, at least for some people. As technology improves expect to see more tools doing what you could only do with a corded or gas power tool before. 
I have opened many main lines and cut roots using just my 18v Ridgid drill and sectional cables. I have little doubt this machine, that's designed specifically for that, will be able to do a better job than a hand drill.
Sometimes I think people just get stuck in the past and refuse to believe new technology can surpass what they started out with. I have a corded 13 amp sawzall in my van but 99.99% of the time I'll reach for the cordless. It puts out similar, if not more, strokes per minute and I don't have to deal with a cord getting in the way or not being long enough. Heck, my 12v Milwaukee hammer drill is faster, smaller and stronger than the corded drill I started out with.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have many cordless tools,

drill, hackzall, sawzall(retired my corded one in the garage), portable mini fan, 2 types of flash light; All milwaukee. Then the inspection cam, chinese cam (corded or battery).

All the rest is corded because I know they may last a lifetime, I won't be buying new ones in 20 years because the batteries don't fit or dead. Also the cord isn't in the way like a drain machine, hammer drill, jack hammer etc.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not that people refuse to change. I use cordless more than corded now, but some tools I will never use battery on, at least tell it makes business since to me. Drills, impacts, grinders, saws etc my Dewalt cordless works well. Clearing sewers, threading pipe, jackhammering concrete etc, those tools are better with electric and will be for a long time. No battery is going to replace them, at least not with technology out there right now. Battery tools cost double what corded tools cost, business wise they don't all make since. People will pay what they think is cool, that is why cordless tools sell. There like computers, tvs or phone, as soon as a new model is out and newer one is just around the corner to replace it and make you purchase it, it's big business for tool companies. They don't make cordless because they are better, they make them because they can sell you more, and keep you coming back and exclusive to there system.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tango said:


> I have many cordless tools,
> 
> drill, hackzall, sawzall(retired my corded one in the garage), portable mini fan, 2 types of flash light; All milwaukee. Then the inspection cam, chinese cam (corded or battery).
> 
> All the rest is corded because I know they may last a lifetime, I won't be buying new ones in 20 years because the batteries don't fit or dead. Also the cord isn't in the way like a drain machine, hammer drill, jack hammer etc.


Will made me remember I also have a cordless grinder for my work van.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

First-off, couple things we need to get straight. The batteries can be backwards compatible, just get adapters. Dewalt sells adapters and third party vendors make adapters for other brands. And some brands of lithium power tools work with the old batteries and vice versa like ryobi or ridgid.

When I switched from nicd to lithium with my makita stuff I bought some adapters to use my old nicd tools with the new batteries. Then when I was ready to get lithium tools I relegated the nicd tools with adapters to my shed at home with a couple generic batteries.

Second, the batteries aren't even brand exclusive anymore, you can get adapters for using different brand batteries with different brand tools.


I have all cordless lithium makita stuff. Bandsaw, sawzall, skilsaw, fein tool, angle grinder, small hilti, drill, impact, work lights(which can also take 14v or plug in), and even an 1/8" dremel. I didn't bother to get the lithium version of my jigsaw though, they want like 250$ for one and my old one is in mint shape.



I do keep a corded rigt angle drill which I never use because I do service work and a sawzall on the van for emergencies or when I have to cut A LOT of 4" cast iron, like more than 8-10 cuts.


For those of you who think that plugging in the charger each day and charging all the batteries is as much a hassle as pulling cords around I say BAGH!!!! I have an inverter and charger mounted to the inside wall of my van with a box below to hold extra batteries. When a battery dies I just swap it with a fresh one on the charger. I drive around all day so the inverter doesn't drain my van's battery dead and it can even be left on all weekend just fine 


Yes I own like 350$ in batteries but I bought almost all of them like 3 years ago with a bonus and haven't had to replace them since. The trick is to rotate the batteries in the heavily used tools so you don't reuse the same two batteries over and over making them so hot they die quickly. My less often used tools have their own dedicated batteries that don't get sucked dead dead.










.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

To each their own. I just prefer the convenience of not having to run cords everywhere I go. Not to mention those jobs I've had to do when there's no power due to a storm. 
I don't see a company like Milwaukee, or even Ridgid, screwing the customers over by switching up the battery compatibility relatively soon after releasing high price tools. 
Worst case scenario I can just take my batteries into Batteries plus and have them rebuild them. Or send them in to one of the countless rebuilders on eBay. Or buy one of those 3d printed adapters easily found on eBay and Amazon. Or buy some of those aftermarket batteries also easily found online. 
I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not worried about not being able get batteries in the future. Now if it were some obscure brand that is hard to find then I'd steer clear.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope they will have the option to run the sectional machine in 120 volts like the Milwaukee lite towers. I am assuming this will be an option on this new machine?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Not for me if it only runs off of battery.


The only battery only tool I own is the ryobi drain auger p4001 and it has limited usage.


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 3, 2019)

Anyone know where the Milwaukee sectional is manufactured? I emailed Milwaukee and never got a reply.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DownUnder said:


> Anyone know where the Milwaukee sectional is manufactured? I emailed Milwaukee and never got a reply.





China, like every other crap power tool. They all kind of suck now and they make them as cheap as possible. Long gone are the days when tools were made to last decades and were worth shooting a guy who tried to steal them. Now they're such garbage you don't even bother putting puck locks on the van, you just take pictures and keep receipts hoping someone will steal them so you can get all new.




Makita was the last hold out. I have a couple of the top tier makita cordless tools that were made in japan. Up until recently if you paid top dollar and bought the best model they offered, usually with a metal gearbox, it was made in japan. Not anymore.


RIGHT IN THE MANUAL(at the very end), CHINA!!!!!!







.


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 3, 2019)

Yeh I thought as much. $3900 for a Chinese made drain machine.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DownUnder said:


> Yeh I thought as much. $3900 for a Chinese made drain machine.





I used to work in manufacturing, prototyping and incoming quality control. Don't bash chinese made products because of where they came. Being made in china doesn't have an effect on quality. It is up to the importer/distributor to make proper specifications and to perform quality control.


*Do you think that milwaukee or any other brand is mistakenly selling crap? No, they make the prints, they order it, and they know exactly what they are selling. *Don't bame china. Blame yourself and those around you for accepting subpar crap. For not paying the premium that good tools deserve.


When we start buying quality, american made tools en masse then the chinese imports will dwindle, right after hell freezes over.










.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

DownUnder said:


> Yeh I thought as much. $3900 for a Chinese made drain machine.


watch "manufactured landscapes" on amazon prime.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> watch "manufactured landscapes" on amazon prime.





Yeah, like who has time to watch tv these days :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 3, 2019)

Where did I bash Chinese made products mate? I never mentioned anything about quality. I did indicate that Milwaukee are charging top dollar for a product made off shore.



skoronesa said:


> DownUnder said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh I thought as much. $3900 for a Chinese made drain machine.
> ...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DownUnder said:


> Where did I bash Chinese made products mate? I never mentioned anything about quality. I did indicate that Milwaukee are charging top dollar for a product made off shore.







I didn't say you bashed them. What are we to infer from you mentioning the price and where it was made? I took it as a conversation starter about chinese made tools. 



How do you know that is top dollar? What are you comparing it too?








.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Why does it matter where it's made? If the quality is good and the price point is right then buy what you like. If I think a tool is too expensive the last thing I consider is the country of origin. 

I have several knipex pliers. Not made in the USA and I don't care. They're better quality than the USA made Ridgids or channellocks I also own.

There are different quality standards, for some brands, for things made in China. I would put up my Ridgid and Milwaukee power tools against any comparable USA made tool. Heck, I've got several harbor freight corded tools that I've been beating on for over a decade and spent less than $20 on. 

What I've found funny lately is the DeWalt tool line. They have an "assembled in the USA" sticker on the box. There are plenty of morons who take that to mean it's made here too. What they don't realize is that the parts used to assemble them probably came from China. My friend bought into that and has had a drill replaced 3 times in the short time he's owned it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Its not because its made in china the quality is bad but rather those who releases a product choose the quality they are after and tell the factory we want a product of this low price so the factory uses cheap parts. 

If they want a good quality product the factory will oblige too for a price.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Everyone who is so quick to dismiss cordless tools as "gutless" needs remediary lessons on electronics. You can configure batteries to levels that would blow any breaker. These batteries are also the same basic technology for years. 18650 LiOn cells with some control circuitry to keep things safe. If you are really so worried about running out of power I imagine it would be relatively easy to power something like this with your laptop battery supply. I'm not suggesting you should do that, but take a look at the power brick... 18-19 volts, 60-180 watts I'm willing to bet? Very similar to top output of a single milwaukee battery.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

gosaka said:


> Everyone who is so quick to dismiss cordless tools as "gutless" needs remediary lessons on electronics. You can configure batteries to levels that would blow any breaker. These batteries are also the same basic technology for years. 18650 LiOn cells with some control circuitry to keep things safe. If you are really so worried about running out of power I imagine it would be relatively easy to power something like this with your laptop battery supply. I'm not suggesting you should do that, but take a look at the power brick... 18-19 volts, 60-180 watts I'm willing to bet? Very similar to top output of a single milwaukee battery.





First, I don;t think anyone here is dismissing cordless tools as gutless. I run all cordless stuff and my only gripe is the quality of the actual tool. The batteries perform superbly well. Even old ni-cd packs are pretty punchy.




Second, no, laptop batteries are made from very different cells. Yes, both laptops and power tools use 18650 sized, lithium based chemistries, but the similarities stop there. The chemicals inside the cells are very different as is the construction.


Laptop and other slow drain batteries use high amperage, low surge cells. Power tools use the opposite, lots of surge current at the sacrifice of run time. Just like the difference between marine deep cycle and starter batteries, you can't have both long runtime and high current from the same cell.



The only time you'll see "high capacity" cells is in makita's 4,5, and 6ah batteries which suffer from durability problems. I have more than 8 of the 4ah batteries and once you go balls deep with a sawzall on one it's a wet noodle from then on. Makita has yet to offer a triple stack battery pack like milwaukee or dewalt and I think it's a huge mistake. I may be switching to dewalt when my tools need replacing.








.


----------



## Bleemus (Apr 11, 2020)

Drain Spotter channel on YouTube did a review of a loaner unit. He declared it useless for his work. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Bleemus said:


> Drain Spotter channel on YouTube did a review of a loaner unit. He declared it useless for his work.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


 post a proper intro so we know who you are or your posts will be removed...
let us know if your even in the trade..:smile:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Bleemus said:


> Drain Spotter channel on YouTube did a review of a loaner unit. He declared it useless for his work.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk














You will need to fill in an introduction, :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*drainspotters*

I watched the video he seemed like a competent drain cleaner and gave a fair review of the M18 sectional machine. I would not buy one myself too expensive and I have a lot of sectional machines. So if it was too far from an electrical outlet I would invest in a small inverter generator like the ones at Harbor Freight. Than I would either use my K60sp or K1500.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

rooterboy said:


> I watched the video he seemed like a competent drain cleaner and gave a fair review of the M18 sectional machine. I would not buy one myself too expensive and I have a lot of sectional machines. So if it was too far from an electrical outlet I would invest in a small inverter generator like the ones at Harbor Freight. Than I would either use my K60sp or K1500.


Did alot of research on these aswell. A bit skeptical not somthing i would want to gamble $3900 on.
Same with the switch pack gear.
Spent the last two days searching ebay kijji amazon grander etc for a deal on a sectional. I have no personal equiptment yet. But from what iv used at the company i feel confident in ridgid still and i think my first purchase will be the k50. 
Not to many bargans either everyone on ebay want 1000-1400 for a used refurbished set up. Probably just spend an extra 500 and buy new an have peace of mind


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Did alot of research on these aswell. A bit skeptical not somthing i would want to gamble $3900 on.
> Same with the switch pack gear.
> Spent the last two days searching ebay kijji amazon grander etc for a deal on a sectional. I have no personal equiptment yet. But from what iv used at the company i feel confident in ridgid still and i think my first purchase will be the k50.
> Not to many bargans either everyone on ebay want 1000-1400 for a used refurbished set up. Probably just spend an extra 500 and buy new an have peace of mind


You won't be sorry and it's a good tax deduction lololololol


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Canuck92 You might be able to get away with the Chinese clone K-50 for $300.- comes complete with cable 5/8" sectional and additional stuff.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> You won't be sorry and it's a good tax deduction lololololol



Ahem, he doesn't own a business.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > You won't be sorry and it's a good tax deduction lololololol
> ...


Got to aquire some gear first, cant clear too many drains with a coat hanger


----------

